# Antares opinions...



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Considering a very clean '02 Antares. 100% OEM, full Centaur, Proton wheels, etc. Barely ridden.

General opinions? Don't say "Get Ti," as I already own a Vamoots and a King Kahuna. This one is significantly less expensive than Ti, which is a big part of the appeal.

A bit of research tells be the aluminum Litespeeds are the black sheep in the family. I see they have been dropped from the lineup. These were made in Taiwan, yes? Can anyone speak to the build quality? I've read several accounts of cracked carbon stays on these early hybrid frames. Is this a known problem or an internet rumor (he asks, on the internet)?

Any opinions on the value of this bike?

Thanks for any/all info.


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

My wife has a 2003 Capella, which looks similiar to the Antares, minus the carbon stays. We bought it used, so I don't know the mileage, but if I had to guess I'd say maybe 2,000 miles. We haven't had any problems with the aluminum frame. She reports that it rides much more comfortably than her first bike, which was also aluminum, a 2004 Trek 1000. For an aluminum bike made in Taiwan, the quality of the frame is very good (especially all of the joints, the curved stays, and integrated headset). I definately wouldn't call it a "black sheep."

The only thing I hear about the carbon seat stays is that they actually add weight, and just that it may be better, in terms of longevity, to have your frame made entirely of one material, as opposed to having two completely different types of material bonded together. However, my first bike was a Diamondback Master WCF with CF top tube, down tube, and seat tube bonded to Chromoly, and I never had any problems with that frame.

I can't speak about any known problems. I'd guess a titanium litespeed with those components from that era would be worth around a grand? If this is "significantly less" I wouldn't hesitate to snap it up. I seem to remember seeing aluminum Litespeed frames going on eBay for a few hundred, if you ever had to replace the frame.


----------

